# Usb Port ansprechen



## Schmidi1990 (21. Okt 2007)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne daten also genauer gesagt integer werte über einen usb port schicken bzw auch eingehende signale abfangen. meine frage  ist jetzt geht das überhaupt mit JAVA bzw falls ja wie?

danke im vorhinaus.

mfg
Schmidi


----------



## madboy (21. Okt 2007)

google kaputt? :wink: 

Linux: http://jusb.sourceforge.net/
Windows: http://www.steelbrothers.ch/jusb/
(von ungefähr 16.600.000 für java usb)


----------



## Osix2000 (4. Nov 2007)

Ich hab die Seiten studiert...

die API von Mike Stahl für Windows ist leider noch nciht ganz fertig...

es gibt noch keinen BULK Transfer. Das ist doch, soweit ich das verstehe, die Hauptsache, oder ?

Gibt es nicht noch eine Möglichkeit ? Hat jemand Erfahrung damit gemacht ?


----------



## matze23 (5. Nov 2007)

ich habe ien ähnliches Problem wie du 
ich möchte gern Fehlermeldungen von meinem usb Drucker auslesen, hab aber bis jetzt auch noch keine Lösung


----------



## Guest (6. Nov 2007)

mit jusb kann ich nur Hersteller und typ auslesen, außerdem kommt die Meldung : 
kein jusb device , installiere Treiber


----------



## Osix2000 (8. Nov 2007)

Schade, eigentlich. Da heißt es immer JAVA kann ALLES, aber so elementare Sachen kann es nicht...

Das wäre ja die Marktlücke auch für eine kommerzielle USB Lib...

Wie ist das mit einem USB-Seriell Adapter. Ist der 100% Seriell kompatibel, und auch unter Java ansteuerbar. Auch unter XP ohne austausch einer Systemdatei ?
Wie ich hörte gibt es da ja Probleme, wenn Java auf die Hardware zugreifen will, wegen Sicherheit.
Wer hat damit Erfahrung gesammelt ?


----------



## madboy (12. Nov 2007)

Osix2000 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schade, eigentlich. Da heißt es immer JAVA kann ALLES, aber so elementare Sachen kann es nicht...


Wer sagt denn sowas? Java kann nicht alles, ich behaupte mal dass keine Programmiersprache (außer Assembler ;-) ) alles kann.



			
				Osix2000 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie ich hörte gibt es da ja Probleme, wenn Java auf die Hardware zugreifen will, wegen Sicherheit.


 Sicherheit ist nicht das Problem, das "Problem" ist die Plattformunabhängigkeit von Java. Aber grundsätzlich hast du recht. So bald du nahe an die Hardware willst, bekommst du Probleme mit pure Java.


----------



## Partheeus (19. Nov 2007)

Hallo....

möchte mich auch mal kurz in diese Diskussion einschalten.
Hat denn jemand schon mal Erfahrung mit jUSB sammeln können?
Habe vor mir bei ebay mal einen "usb stress button" zu kaufen, aber auch nur wenns möglich ist ihn mit jUSB
ansprechen zu können.

Wäre ja eigentlich ne simple Anwendung... Wenn der Button gedrückt wird, soll einfach
ne Aktion ausgeführt werden .....

Reicht mir da jUSB oder muss ich dann noch Treiber oder ähnliches dazu schreiben???

Für Hilfe oder Anregungen wäre ich echt dankbar 

Liebe Grüße.... Ulf


----------

